# internet download manager register problem



## pradattech (Aug 2, 2008)

All,
Hoping most of u know abt IDM...actually i am getting error message '' IDM has registered with a fake serial number or serial number has blocked , IDM is exiting...", now what to do? ...plz suggest


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you've paid for the software and entered the serial number correctly, contact their support team at *http://www.internetdownloadmanager.com/support/index.html*


----------



## pradattech (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for quick response...i will contact customer support


----------



## amitbaxi777 (Sep 29, 2008)

No i have tried with keygen
plz help


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Keygens for commercial software are illegal. Read the forum rules regarding illegal activities.

Contact the company if you have problems registering their software. Or use another program, like *FlashGet*, that is freeware and does exactly the same job.


----------

